# Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal?



## Carlson1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey everyone, just wondering if anybody has any imputs on weither it would or wouldnt be a good idea to upgrade to the ko4 turbo. Will it produce a decent amount of power for the money i am going to spend?
Is there a big difference between ko3 and ko4 turbos?
Any other better ideas than going ko4?
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal? (Carlson1)*

there are lots of option as far as turbo upgrades go the best thing to do is come up with a power goal and match the turbo to your power goal and budget


----------



## Carlson1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal? (toplessvw)*

Well, the kinetic upgrade kit is 2000$ which is what i would like to spend. I would like to have 250hp or more..The more the better, i dont think i could get 300hp for 2000$ though... I am not sure what there is on the market. Any suggestions would be great










_Modified by Carlson1 at 9:57 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal? (Carlson1)*

noticed you have an a4 check out http://www.audizine.com lots of good info and advice for your car but for 2000 there are lots of options it just depends on the ammount of work you want to do or want a bolt on solution


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal? (Carlson1)*

Honestly, to me, K04 and K03 are two turbos that are meant for factory cars that will satisfy most buyers. If you're an enthusiast, and want good power, you will probably want something bigger.
As mentioned above, what is your power goal? If you don't have an number, how do you want the car to pull, what other cars would you like to beat? etc ...


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal? (Agtronic)*

I think the K04 is like half a millimeter bigger than a k03. I honestly can't visually tell the difference between the two. 1.8T Guru's can though


----------



## Carlson1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Ko3 Vs Ko4 whats the deal? (ACschnitzer23)*

Hmmm, well I would love a bigger turbo than the ko3 and 4, but i am not sure how to find one that will fit the car.. I have just been looking at kits. I want the car to pull hard, My goal would be around 300hp 300tq. Just numbers. 
I know if i buy a kit i can bolt it on in a little bit, but how can i find a big turbo that will be good for my car without having to do ALOT of work?
I thought the ko4 would be simple to put on, but after hearing some **** about it... i dont know how big of a difference in the power would be.
Do any of you guys know of a 1.8 big turbo? If you do maybe you could let me know what kind of parts i would be buying in order to get that **** on my car?
thanks for the help everyone


----------

